# Ash Wars



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

*Show us some of your long ash pics*


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm impressed
Mine is a Nunchuck won two cigars with that bad boy


----------



## AlanChow (Oct 19, 2014)

that`s really cool, perfect skills and aren`t you feel neck sore when you did it?:tea::evil::mischief:


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

Mine always fall in my lap before I can get them that long.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I've done this a couple times, but it really impacts my enjoyment of the cigar. Not to mention, it can be a literal pain in the neck.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's an ash war you won't win. I know a lot of you don't remember Sondra, but she was around back in the lowland gorilla days...enjoy!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

I wonder whatever happened to Sondra?


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

NEW YEARS EVE!!! WAS DRUNK AS A SKUNK


----------



## PSD4 (Jan 5, 2015)

CeeGar said:


> Here's an ash war you won't win. I know a lot of you don't remember Sondra, but she was around back in the lowland gorilla days...enjoy!
> View attachment 50921


Well kiss my ash


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

I really liked this cigar! I really didn't do anything special to get it here. I know it doesn't compete to your guys long ash but its all I got, and 3 sec after that picture it was in my lap....LOL

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)




----------

